# Sprue Archaeology - 1909 Hupmobile!!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

We all know that “retro modelling” is now a major force. We’ve seen the reissues and the rose-tinted glasses of nostalgia have never been put to more use than now. There’s a lot of demand for repops of old, hard to get kits of weird, not-kitted-since subjects. I thought this was a new trend. I was surprised to find out just how “not new” it was when I got my big box of models in the mail from Alan.

In that box, among all kinds of cool stuff, was a Hawk Hupmobile Runabout. This is certainly a subject you don’t find kitted today, and I wasn’t surprised to see it was from the mid ‘60s. However, I was surprised to find out that even then, the model and the subject were both retro, being issued in the mid ‘50s by Kaysun. Thus, you could say that this unusual model really is an early example of a retro-repop!

Check out this ancient replica of an even more ancient relic at the link below. It won the poll I put up, but I’m glad I did. I find Brass Era cars fascinating, and this kit is pretty awesome.









Hawk (Kaysun) 1/24 1909 Hupmobile Model 20 Runabout (OOB)


Fads. We’ve all seen them come, and we’ve all seen them go. The problem with fads is determining if they are indeed just fads, flashes in the proverbial pan so to speak, or if they are something mo…




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Because of the Batman, i'm thinking the Hup is a crimefighter driving around in his Hupmobile....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Neat find! Kind of reminds me of a Stutz Bearcat.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, there's a reason it reminds you of a Bearcat! LIke how a Fierro GT looked like a Baby T/A!

The Hup... nice! all I can think of is the Navy Retriever helicopter!


----------

